# compound exercise for rear delts



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi all

Is there a better compound exercise for the rear delts than the bent over bar row? I currently to bent over raises but i see alot of people think that compound exercises are better than isolation for the rear delts.

To target the rear delts should the bar be inline with my face, my chest or my stomach?

thanks


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

face pulls, neck rows, seated dumbell cleans and wide grip upright rows whilst leaning forward very slightly all work the rear delt very hard.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

Hamster said:


> Face pulls are the dogs nuts and brought mine up great this year.


 there ace. im really liking upright rows how charles glass does them at the moment.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

is it possible to do face pulls with a bar whilst leaning over the end of a bench?


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

thats more of a neck row but yeah just keep your shoulder blades together and keep your elbows out.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

cheers dan.

i guess i need to keep my elbows above the bar? What kind of grip will work best? Narrow, shoulder width or wider?

great avatar by the way!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i find the closer the grip the more it hits the traps and the wider the more it hits the rear delts.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice thread, been looking for something to sort out some sort of balance between my big front and weedy rear delts.

I do find they work hard when doing T bar type rows with a rope. I might try modifying it to more of a face pull.


----------

